# Have a date tonight but it's not working out the way I want



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

The plan was to come home from work and get dress and head back out the door. Not come home, relax for 2 hours on a work night and then go back out the door at 8pm lol

It was looking like she was playing games because I text her to say I was home and got no reply. Then I called and got the voicemail and I started getting comfortable to relax the rest of the evening.

Then she sends a text and ask is 8:30pm ok? I am not a fan of going back outside on a work night but what the hell it's my last date of the month.

So I will go and try to do the opposite of what I did last week on the other date.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Had you decided on a time beforehand? Or did you just say let's touch base after work?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It was fun for awhile but now it's just boring.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> Had you decided on a time beforehand? Or did you just say let's touch base after work?


It was 7pm but it will be close to 9pm now.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

That's just dating. You have to be flexible to a degree. Maybe she just ran late at work. Don't let it discourage you from having a good time.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Please stick to one thread.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Well I just arrived home. Of course I don't want to assume anything but it was some things I felt good about during the date. I did tell her to contact me when she arrived home

Just to give myself a clear mind, I added her to my spam list and turned my phone off. I don't want to know if she didn't contact me tonight I rather wait until tomorrow


Not sure if these are signs of interest

1. Never took out her phone during the date

2. Told me her living situation........Lives with her parenrs

3. Lots of laughing during the date



Date ended with her saying "It was good to meet you" and asking me have I met others off *******



So I don't know what to think. I will have my answer tomorrow morning


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> Well I just arrived home. Of course I don't want to assume anything but it was some things I felt good about during the date. I did tell her to contact me when she arrived home
> 
> Just to give myself a clear mind, I added her to my spam list and turned my phone off. I don't want to know if she didn't contact me tonight I rather wait until tomorrow
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

You don't have to think anything yet. Just whether you had a good time and would like to see her again, or not.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SunnyT said:


> You don't have to think anything yet. Just whether you had a good time and would like to see her again, or not.


I did have a good time. I also hinted at what goes on in the city on Thursdays nights and mentioned a restaurant with a wonderful atmosphere. She was asking what the name of the place was but I was acting like I couldn't remember and want to keep it a secret just in case we see each other again.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you just get created a week ago and are just discovering dating.. Your 30.. What were you married at 12 ?

You act like dating is this big mystery.. 

I'm out of a 20 year relationship and I even get the concept dating and a first date..

She looked at me, took 3 deep breaths and then one short one.. 

What does it mean ? Does she like me ? Does she have asthma ?

Should I give her a roofie like the others ? If she has asthma, will she get a bad reaction to the roofie ?

When I have sex should I turn all my stuffed animals around so they can't see or just the ones closer to my bed.. Because we all know stuffed animals are far sighted..

And if mom comes to the door what should I do ? 
Should I tell her I'm watching a war movie ? 
Or some euro horror flick ?

How many parts water to bleach to remove DNA evidence ? 

Coupon at taco bell ? Yes ? No ?

Breakfast after 12PM? 

Sorry I'm a d0uche.. But I can admit it though..


----------



## confusedgirl20 (Jul 21, 2015)

Awww you seem like a nice guy (because of the restaurant with nice atmosphere surprise thing and what not). It seems like yall had fun judging from what you said.

Not take out the phone all night is a winner! Plus you got lots of laughter as a bonus. Hope it works out for the best! Good luck.


----------



## me010698 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hardtohandle said:


> Did you just get created a week ago and are just discovering dating.. Your 30.. What were you married at 12 ?
> 
> You act like dating is this big mystery..
> 
> ...


Literally laughing out loud right now. #YouWin


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

confusedgirl20 said:


> Awww you seem like a nice guy (because of the restaurant with nice atmosphere surprise thing and what not). It seems like yall had fun judging from what you said.
> 
> Not take out the phone all night is a winner! Plus you got lots of laughter as a bonus. Hope it works out for the best! Good luck.


do you think her telling me her living situation which was living with her parents was a good sign?


----------



## me010698 (Jul 23, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> do you think her telling me her living situation which was living with her parents was a good sign?


Honestly you need to stop thinking, lots of people live with their parents. At least she didn't tell you she lives in a mansion in Beverly Hills but is spending some time with relatives... She was honest. Who cares where she rests at night, there's probably a reason. She met you out for a date so it's probably not because she's never left her parents basement and only orders pizza and drinks mountain dew during her 48 hour marathon WoW sessions. (Not hating, I played for years)


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I think you are overthinking things. If you had a good time and it appears she had a good time then ask her out for a 2nd date.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

me010698 said:


> Honestly you need to stop thinking, lots of people live with their parents. At least she didn't tell you she lives in a mansion in Beverly Hills but is spending some time with relatives... She was honest. Who cares where she rests at night, there's probably a reason. She met you out for a date so it's probably not because she's never left her parents basement and only orders pizza and drinks mountain dew during her 48 hour marathon WoW sessions. (Not hating, I played for years)


it's not a issue at all I was just thinking would someone feel the need to share that if they had no intentions on speaking to someone again.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

soccermom2three said:


> I think you are overthinking things. If you had a good time and it appears she had a good time then ask her out for a 2nd date.


My phone is turned off and inside the closet LOL


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG15 said:


> My phone is turned off and inside the closet LOL


Hiding the phone away was a silly move!

What if after she arrived home she discovered her parents were out for the night? I bet she would have called you to come over and have sex with her!


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> *I did tell her to contact me when she arrived home*
> 
> Just to give myself a clear mind, I added her to my spam list *and turned my phone off.* I don't want to know if she didn't contact me tonight I rather wait until tomorrow


#1. I hope you *asked* her nicely to contact you. 

#2. If she did contact you and didn't get a response because you shut your phone off? What message does that send?! 

Wowzers...:scratchhead:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> So I don't know what to think.


More importantly, did you dress appropriately in your wife-beater this time?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> do you think her telling me her living situation which was living with her parents was a good sign?


It means nothing, positive or negative. If you'd asked her what she usually eats for breakfast and she told you, it doesn't mean she wants you to be there for breakfast. It's all just conversation.

You hiding your phone away was a really bad move. What if she did NOT get home OK and was asking if you could come rescue her? What if she DID get home ok and you didn't respond to her text saying so, or she asked you a question and you left her hanging all night?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hardtohandle said:


> Did you just get created a week ago and are just discovering dating.. Your 30.. What were you married at 12 ?
> 
> You act like dating is this big mystery..
> 
> ...


OMG, so good I needed that! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> The plan was to come home from work and get dress and head back out the door. Not come home, relax for 2 hours on a work night and then go back out the door at 8pm lol
> 
> It was looking like she was playing games because I text her to say I was home and got no reply. Then I called and got the voicemail and I started getting comfortable to relax the rest of the evening.
> 
> ...


So the plan was... your plan. Not communicated with her. This thread is going to be a train wreck.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Aren't you the dude with the no first date on bad weather days rule? And now you are hiding your phone in your closet?

Here is my dating advise to you. The next date you have, be it a 1st date or 2nd or whatever, tell your date that when you are hoping for a text or call, you turn your phone off and hide it in the closet. Full disclosure. I would want to know this if I were on a date with you. Then I would hope I hadn't been silly enough to give you my address, excuse my self to the bathroom, climb out the window, and run. Far.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

You seem to play a lot of games with these girls' heads.

Your losing.


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> You seem to play a lot of games with these girls' heads.
> 
> Your losing.


I still think either Aspberger's or troll.... Hiding the phone just because you aren't ready for rejection? If she called or txtd and you didnt answer, that could have blown the entire thing and this thread will mirror your last thread. Go get the phone and make sure she didn't need or want you for something. She might be like you and get angry if you don't answer and again, we will have a thread like the last one. At least this time you seem to have shown some manners. Now, check the phone. If dates cause you this much stress and anger (like the last one) then you really shouldn't be dating...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I put her on the spam list and will check to see if she left me a message friday night. That way if she didn't I have two days to get it our my system before returning back to work on Monday


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I think its douchbergers.

If she doesn't call you or text you who gives a fvck, move on.

Seriously, you dont seem to have an issue getting chicks to meet you out (as long as the weather is nice and your in bed by 9) Your not going to run out of chicks in philly, if your date doesn't call, "NEXT!"


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

OP - describe your most successful date.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> I put her on the spam list and will check to see if she left me a message friday night. That way if she didn't I have two days to get it our my system before returning back to work on Monday


Bad idea. If she did text you back Weds night when she got home saying she had a good time, when did you want to do it again and then you leave her hanging for two days? She's going to think (a) you're not interested and/or (b) you're playing games. Don't do that. 

Check your phone and deal with it. It was one date. If you need a weekend to get over a girl not being interested in you after one date, you are not ready to be dating at all.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> I put her on the spam list and will check to see if she left me a message friday night. That way if she didn't I have two days to get it our my system before returning back to work on Monday


This is very bizarre.

I didn't even know you could create a "spam list" in your phone.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Tango in Triple Time said:


> OP - describe your most successful date.


It was a saturday night.. I remember it well.. 

We watched when harry met sally.. I gently moved my hand towards my crotch.. I just opened up a new box of puff plus. You know the ones with aloe.. And I got this jergens rejuvenating skin lotion.. And we made love to each other for a whole 10 minutes during the katz deli scene.. You know the one where she does that sound stuff........................................................

Sorry I was reliving the moment I had to step out.. But I'm back.. 

No one else is really taking this guy seriously, right ? I consider this like messing around with a telemarketer.. 

I mean does anyone think this is real ? And I'm asking a serious question.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> This is very bizarre.
> 
> I didn't even know you could create a "spam list" in your phone.


Well on plant quiztron we do those things.. We have spam lists for everything..


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Hardtohandle said:


> I mean does anyone think this is real ? And I'm asking a serious question.


Yes, I do actually think it's real. The part about the phone does have me wondering a bit, though!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hardtohandle said:


> It was a saturday night.. I remember it well..
> 
> We watched when harry met sally.. I gently moved my hand towards my crotch.. I just opened up a new box of puff plus. You know the ones with aloe.. And I got this jergens rejuvenating skin lotion.. And we made love to each other for a whole 10 minutes during the katz deli scene.. You know the one where she does that sound stuff........................................................
> 
> ...



I don't care if it is real as long as you provide the ongoing hilarious commentary.

So funny, I laughed so hard at your last post my dog looked at me funny. Keep going I need all the laughs I can get>


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Hardtohandle said:


> It was a saturday night.. I remember it well..
> 
> We watched when harry met sally.. I gently moved my hand towards my crotch.. I just opened up a new box of puff plus. You know the ones with aloe.. And I got this jergens rejuvenating skin lotion.. And we made love to each other for a whole 10 minutes during the katz deli scene.. You know the one where she does that sound stuff........................................................
> 
> ...


 How could it not be real? It's right there on your computer screen in blazing text! 

I love the hiding the phone in the closet approach, that way if she figures out how to bypass his phone spam blocker (???) she can't use reverse mega rays to turn on his phone camera and spy on him! 

I may stay home tonight (it is a week night!) just because I'm so excited for the next episode of Buzzaro Dating staring the famous SMG 15. I can't wait to see who tonight's unsuspecting victim is!


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Moat successful date was at a sports bar watching the slam dunk contest.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I have a Samsung Galaxy phone and yes you can add someone to your spam list. Once they are on that list they can still call you bUT their text messages will go to spam folder and where all the other text messages go


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Can you describe the date in detail? How was the weather and how long did your phone have to be in the closet afterward?


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> I did tell her to contact me when she arrived home
> 
> Just to give myself a clear mind, I added her to my spam list and turned my phone off. I don't want to know if she didn't contact me tonight I rather wait until tomorrow


Okay, it's really pathetic that someone needs to explain this stuff to you.

When you walk a woman to her destination, the implication is that you are doing it because you are concerned for her safety. HER safety is supposed to be more important than your schedule or desire for dinner or whatever.

When you tell a woman to contact you so you know she got home safely, you are doing it because you are concerned for her safety. The implication is that if she DOESN'T call, you are going to take action to find her because she DIDN'T make it home safely. You cannot accomplish this by going out of your way to avoid receiving that contact! HER safety is supposed to be more important than your anxiety about if she's going to contact you or not about further dating.

Both those situations highlight to me that you are absolutely UNCONCERNED about the safety of any woman you are interested in. Until you overcome this complete selfish prioritization of your convenience over the safety and well-being of other people, whether or not you want to date them, you're never going to develop a rapport with anyone because they will SENSE that in you.

Learn to empathize and care about other people. THEN try dating.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy phone and yes you can add someone to your spam list. Once they are on that list they can still call you bUT their text messages will go to spam folder and where all the other text messages go


You will have to talk me through that one. I have not found a way to create a spam list on my Samsung Galaxy S5...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

The original plan was to go to star bucks but it was too crowded so we took a walk and found a place to see and talk while sipping on cappuccino. We discussed our likes and dislikes. She told me she lives with her parents because she wants to buy a house. We both live Mexican food and football. She asked where I lived and showed me a picture of her pets. Date ended with her asking have I met anyone else from ******* and we hugged and I told her to let me know when she arrived home.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> The original plan was to go to star bucks but it was too crowded so we took a walk and found a place to see and talk while sipping on cappuccino. We discussed our likes and dislikes. She told me she lives with her parents because she wants to buy a house. We both live Mexican food and football. She asked where I lived and showed me a picture of her pets. Date ended with her asking have I met anyone else from ******* and we hugged and *I told her to let me know when she arrived home.*


So do you know yet if she ever got home?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG15 said:


> The original plan was to go to star bucks but it was too crowded so we took a walk and found a place to see and talk while sipping on cappuccino. We discussed our likes and dislikes. She told me she lives with her parents because she wants to buy a house. We both live Mexican food and football. She asked where I lived and showed me a picture of her pets. Date ended with her asking have I met anyone else from ******* and we hugged and I told her to let me know when she arrived home.


See that all sounds well and good.... then you go and take measures so she isn't able to contact you. What message does that send to her? She probably sent you a text saying "I had a nice time, just wanted to let you know I arrived home safely". Then all you had to do was respond with "I had a nice time too, thanks for letting you know you made it home, talk with you soon" ....and things move on to date #2.

By leaving her hanging for two days all you are doing is planting doubt in her mind, no response to what seems like a concerned gesture on your part is telling her you don't care.

You know I have tried to have some fun with the Op's threads, but the fun factor has worn off and now it just makes me tired.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Well she should have just called me instead of texting since texting keeps you at a distance. That's if she texted me at all. Now if I check tomorrow and she didn't text me i want an apology from everyone in this thread.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Well she should have just called me instead of texting since texting keeps you at a distance. That's if she texted me at all. Now if I check tomorrow and she didn't text me i want an apology from everyone in this thread.


Do you think it even matters at this point if she texted you?


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> Well she should have just called me instead of texting since texting keeps you at a distance. That's if she texted me at all. Now if I check tomorrow and she didn't text me i want an apology from everyone in this thread.


What are we apologizing for exactly?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Next time get some coffee and enjoy it under a bridge...very romantic.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SARAHMCD said:


> What are we apologizing for exactly?


Apologizing for being sucked into his delusion?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Well she should have just called me instead of texting since texting keeps you at a distance. That's if she texted me at all. Now if I check tomorrow and she didn't text me i want an apology from everyone in this thread.


... you turned off your phone. You supposedly put her number in spam list (and I don't buy that one, either). How can she call you if your phone is off? And, if you turned your phone on today, you would have seen if she called or sent a text. Yep, I call BS. Good game, though. We've had a lot of fun in your threads on these boring summer evenings.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Apologizing for saying I shouldn't have put her on spam. So if I check it tomorrow and there is no text that means I was right in avoiding whether or not she text when she arrived home.

Now if she was to call me tonight out of nowhere I will set up a 2nd date with her this weekend. My account doesn't want me to go on another date until 8/7


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Her being on the spam list means her texts wont come through and will go to the spam folder. She can still call me. The only way she couldn't call is if I put her on the reject list


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Apologizing for saying I shouldn't have put her on spam. So if I check it tomorrow and there is no text that means I was right in avoiding whether or not she text when she arrived home.
> 
> Now if she was to call me tonight out of nowhere I will set up a 2nd date with her this weekend. *My account* doesn't want me to go on another date until 8/7


Your account? What do you mean? 

This is going to go down two ways:

1. You check, and there's no text, and she gets a nasty message from you for blowing you off.
2. There is a text, you blew HER off by not responding, and she decides you're a game player and wants nothing to do with you.

Either way, you are not getting this girl.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LMAO! You really expect us to apologize for you doing something stupid?


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> Apologizing for saying I shouldn't have put her on spam. So if I check it tomorrow and there is no text that means I was right in avoiding whether or not she text when she arrived home.
> 
> Now if she was to call me tonight out of nowhere I will set up a 2nd date with her this weekend. My account doesn't want me to go on another date until 8/7


Why would she call you "out of nowhere"? You asked her to text you when she got home. If she did, great. Ask her out again. If she didn't move on (no nasty texts). 

If she was interested she would have texted you. If she didn't get a reply back yet from you, she is assuming you're not interested. 
Why would she call? 

And your account? What does that mean? 

You are just messing with all of us right?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Her being on the spam list means her texts wont come through and will go to the spam folder. She can still call me. The only way she couldn't call is if I put her on the reject list


You. Turned. Your. Phone. Off. Call would go to voice mail. Check voice mail. If nothing, check texts. Stop being obtuse. Oh, wait... I forgot. You thrive on this. Just like others like you.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

SMG15 said:


> Well she should have just called me instead of texting since texting keeps you at a distance. That's if she texted me at all.


I assume you have some deep-seated fear of rejection that causes you to just shut down any and all possibilities before they even have a chance to blossom. You met this woman once and you have already criticized her and accused her of lying. 

That way, if a woman does reject you, you've already pinned it on her instead of looking at your own actions.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> You. Turned. Your. Phone. Off. Call would go to voice mail. Check voice mail. If nothing, check texts. Stop being obtuse. Oh, wait... I forgot. You thrive on this. Just like others like you.


You people need to stop criticizing him for the way he's handling this. I think he's doing very well. In the end, the way he's handling his dating is working out for the best for _all_ involved.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> You people need to stop criticizing him for the way he's handling this. I think he's doing very well. In the end, the way he's handling his dating is working out for the best for _all_ involved.


You're right. His actions do help in the process of weeding out dates. I will switch to rainbows and butterflies. Fair?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Well she should have just called me instead of texting since texting keeps you at a distance. That's if she texted me at all. Now if I check tomorrow and she didn't text me i want an apology from everyone in this thread.


I'll laugh instead


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> Following the trials of SMG15 my wife has decided if she finds herself dating again, she'll not provide her real address and she will buy a cheap phone just for dating in order to help prevent the weirdos and creeps stalking her.


I think that is an excellent idea. I think I would do the same. One thing is certain... burner phone sales would increase lol.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

There is no point to helping this boy, he is a defeatists, he isn't going to develop a meaningful relationship.

I suggest just leaving him to figure out himself, dating is not his forte.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

He's like a car crash. You just can't look away.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

OK people I think I figured SMG15 out...he has been in a mental institution for the last ten or so years and they are just now letting him back into the world little by little, kind if integrating him back into society.

Let's look at the stated facts;

Claims to be 30ish, but doesn't no squat about dating (hard to date when you've been locked up since 18)
Lacks basic social skills (dog eat dog when you're on the inside)
Recently lost his "government type" job (laundry room duty)
Doesn't date on week nights (has to be back for bed check by 8 PM)
Doesn't date in bad weather (only has one outfit besides his orange coveralls)
Hides his phone in the closet ( so other inmates don't steal it or the guards confiscate it)
His "account" won't let him date until 8/7 (his "account" is stars earned for good behavior, 100 of them is good for three hours off the grounds)
Claims not to be a virgin (I don't even want to go there)
Claims to have had a long term relationship (see above)

See OP this is what happens...your imagination runs wild with these crazy date scenarios...if any of these women are real I'm sure their imaginations are running wild trying to figure you out....and then here we TAM folks are trying to imagine what the heck the real story is.


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

*rolls eyes* OP Didn't you already write her off? Why in heaven are we still here? Either date her or don't but stop playing games. You have graduated middle school and high school... Not so sure about college. It's time to be an adult now. Geesh... I've never seen so much fuss and so many piddly little games over a FIRST DATE. If I were her and reading this, there would be no second thought about you let alone date....... Wow....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> Now if I check tomorrow and she didn't text me i want an apology from everyone in this thread.


For some unknown reason, I do actually feel a compelling need to apologize.

But the apology would be to the woman you dated last night.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

OMG Cooper... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

AFallenAngel said:


> *rolls eyes* OP Didn't you already write her off? Why in heaven are we still here? Either date her or don't but stop playing games. You have graduated middle school and high school... Not so sure about college. It's time to be an adult now. Geesh... I've never seen so much fuss and so many piddly little games over a FIRST DATE. If I were her and reading this, there would be no second thought about you let alone date....... Wow....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, @AFallenAngel this wasn't the one he walked 8 blocks to the train. This is the date he had set up on Tuesday, but since he wasn't willing to even meet inside Starbucks in 95° weather outside, he suggested changing to Wednesday (last night), instead.


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Oh, @AFallenAngel this wasn't the one he walked 8 blocks to the train. This is the date he had set up on Tuesday, but since he wasn't willing to even meet inside Starbucks in 95° weather outside, he suggested changing to Wednesday (last night), instead.


OMG..... I can't do this again. Please... Take some social etiquette classes. Get off that stupid site and just be an adult.... Also... If you have to leave while typing.. We don't know this and that was just a gross image..... Took care of my appetite... TROLL. Plain and simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Your account? What do you mean?
> 
> This is going to go down two ways:
> 
> ...


Really no reason to send her a nasty message, she didn't send any mixed signals like the other girl


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Cooper said:


> OK people I think I figured SMG15 out...he has been in a mental institution for the last ten or so years and they are just now letting him back into the world little by little, kind if integrating him back into society.
> 
> Let's look at the stated facts;
> 
> ...


I'll make it even easier. Going by his username his initials are SMG and his age is 15. It is school holidays and he is bored and/or uses his online life to get himself off.

Tis lots of fun though to read. I really hope he is 15 otherwise he is 30 and seriously mentally impaired.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> You. Turned. Your. Phone. Off. Call would go to voice mail. Check voice mail. If nothing, check texts. Stop being obtuse. Oh, wait... I forgot. You thrive on this. Just like others like you.


I didn't turn off the phone, I just turned off the ringer.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Really no reason to send her a nasty message, she didn't send any mixed signals like the other girl


But, of course there would be! By your own twisted logic, you see. You asked her to let you know she got home safely. If she didn't call (because you turned your phone off), she lied when she agreed to let you know. So, nasty text message.

If she sent a text, it would go to your imaginary spam list, thus proving she isn't that into you because she texted rather than called. Nasty text message because she sent mixed signals.

If she did neither, then she sent mixed signals because she really seemed into you during the date, but didn't contact you at all to let you know she made it home. Nasty text message.

I think @Cooper is right.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

turnera said:


> I assume you have some deep-seated fear of rejection that causes you to just shut down any and all possibilities before they even have a chance to blossom. You met this woman once and you have already criticized her and accused her of lying.
> 
> That way, if a woman does reject you, you've already pinned it on her instead of looking at your own actions.
> 
> Good luck with that.


Well to be honest she is everything I look for in a companion. She is classy and very attractive and just wasn't ready to found out last night if she wasn't interested

And that's because I have to work around tons of women I am attracted so it's already tough not to be in the process of getting to know someone or already with someone. So I rather just deal with it tomorrow which will give me saturday and sunday to get it out of my system if it turns out she didn't send a text and didn't answer my call

The plan tomorrow when I get home from work is to call her not text. If she doesn't pick up I will check the spam folder to see if she texted me at all since wednesday night. If not then it will be confirmed that dating is the most annoying activity on earth since a woman will just be polite and pretend to like you to avoid rejected you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I didn't turn off the phone, I just turned off the ringer.


Really? Explain this, then...



SMG15 said:


> Well I just arrived home. Of course I don't want to assume anything but it was some things I felt good about during the date. I did tell her to contact me when she arrived home
> 
> Just to give myself a clear mind, I added her to my spam list and *turned my phone off.* I don't want to know if she didn't contact me tonight I rather wait until tomorrow


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> But, of course there would be! By your own twisted logic, you see. You asked her to let you know she got home safely. If she didn't call (because you turned your phone off), she lied when she agreed to let you know. So, nasty text message.
> 
> If she sent a text, it would go to your imaginary spam list, thus proving she isn't that into you because she texted rather than called. Nasty text message because she sent mixed signals.
> 
> ...



Walking was part of this date since starbucks was jammed pack so we decided to walk a few blocks down the street and sit and talk. I didn't get any strong indication that she was interested during the date like I did with the other girl. She was just nice and pleasant and shared a few laughs. 

Now if she had asked me to wait with her on the platform until the train comes then I would have felt that was a strong indication she was interested.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Really? Explain this, then...


I met the ringer so I would not hear it ringing


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Let's get back to this spam list... you still haven't explained how this works. And it would save me a lot of trouble if this actually existed.


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Let's get back to this spam list... you still haven't explained how this works. And it would save me a lot of trouble if this actually existed.


What is this spam list you speak of? Ohhhh the phone? I can't figure it out. I'll just lock my phone in the closet and cover my ears....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Let's get back to this spam list... you still haven't explained how this works. And it would save me a lot of trouble if this actually existed.


On my phone when I click on text messages, I have a span list and a reject list. Any number you put on the spam list all text messages from that number will go to the spam folder. To view the messages in the spam folder you will click on spam messages and will then see all the messages that was sent by people on that. list.

Call reject list stops the person from calling you. I don't feel the need to add anyone to that list


I put my mom on the spam list every once in a while because she has a tendency to text me stuff that has no relevance to my life or something I have no interest in


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

AFallenAngel said:


> What is this spam list you speak of? Ohhhh the phone? I can't figure it out. I'll just lock my phone in the closet and cover my ears....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Span list is a feature you click on when you are in the text messages


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

WAIT OP...... How old are you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

AFallenAngel said:


> WAIT OP...... How old are you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


30 late bloomer

never dated as a teen


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> 30 late bloomer
> 
> never dated as a teen


My head is going to break. Ok.... PLEASE.... Really.... Get a life coach.... You could benefit from that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

So... you can't just tell mom that it has no bearing on your life right now? No matter how much my dad may drive me nuts with his texts and Facebook tags, I would never put him in spam. And I never would have done that to my mom. Nor to my mother-in-law when we weren't speaking. Shoot, my sister really grates on my nerves, but she doesn't go to spam, either. I can't even imagine such a sad existence where I would put loved ones' messages in a spam folder, no matter how mundane. Kids are so disrespectful these days.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

AFallenAngel said:


> My head is going to break. Ok.... PLEASE.... Really.... Get a life coach.... You could benefit from that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dating is rough for me because I am not good at being FAKE


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Dating is rough for me because I am not good at being FAKE


You have to fake being friendly? You have to fake honesty?


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Dating is rough for me because I am not good at being FAKE


You aren't supposed to be Fake! That's why Im getting divorced. In order to be fake, you have to lie and NOBODY wants to partner with a liar. Change that. Skip the life coach and get a therapist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> So... you can't just tell mom that it has no bearing on your life right now? No matter how much my dad may drive me nuts with his texts and Facebook tags, I would never put him in spam. And I never would have done that to my mom. Nor to my mother-in-law when we weren't speaking. Shoot, my sister really grates on my nerves, but she doesn't go to spam, either. I can't even imagine such a sad existence where I would put loved ones' messages in a spam folder, no matter how mundane. Kids are so disrespectful these days.


If I tell her that it will hurther feelings


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

AFallenAngel said:


> You aren't supposed to be Fake! That's why Im getting divorced. In order to be fake, you have to lie and NOBODY wants to partner with a liar. Change that. Skip the life coach and get a therapist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was told you have to make a connection on a superficial level when dating


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If I tell her that it will hurther feelings


Not if you do it *nicely*. You know, the no ignoring, no nasty text way. By putting your own mother in a spam list like tgat, you are definitely no better than the ladies you find fault with... not that I thought you were a good guy to begin eith.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Not if you do it *nicely*. You know, the no ignoring, no nasty text way. By putting your own mother in a spam list like tgat, you are definitely no better than the ladies you find fault with... not that I thought you were a good guy to begin eith.


I check my mom's text later in the day. I don't want to be at work and the first text of the day is from my mom saying something stupid instead of a girl I am trying to date


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

But you put the girls you want to date in spam and wait until Friday to check if they've texted you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I would rather the first text of the day be from someone who loves me, not just an acquaintance. Silly me.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> I check my mom's text later in the day. I don't want to be at work and the first text of the day is from my mom saying something stupid instead of a girl I am trying to date





SARAHMCD said:


> But you put the girls you want to date in spam and wait until Friday to check if they've texted you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

And it really shows your character the way you said thst, too. Frankly, it makes me think... I forget who said it... @Cooper ?... anyway, whoever it was... was correct in the assessment of your age. What you are posting seems more like what my 14 year old son's friends would say, how they feel about their moms and girls in general. I really have a VERY hard time believing you are my husband's age. Even worse, my immature ex-brother-in-law, who is YOUNGER than you claim to be, is more mature. So, I don't buy thst you are mid-30s. Mid-teens is more likely... MAYBE early 20s.

ETA: nope, it was @Holland.


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

Dating sucks, sorry to hear that. One date means nothing, you cant get anything out of one pathetic date.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

For those into macobre I present you:

https://www.loveshack.org/forums/search.php?searchid=23934958


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> I check my mom's text later in the day. I don't want to be at work and the first text of the day is from my mom saying something stupid instead of a girl I am trying to date


I hear ya.. We wouldn't want you to put the heavy stuff in with mushy stuff in the grocery bags because mom upset you.. My kids hate mushed slice bread.. It doesn't fit in the toaster well.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hardtohandle said:


> I hear ya.. We wouldn't want you to put the heavy stuff in with mushy stuff in the grocery bags because mom upset you.. My kids hate mushed slice bread.. It doesn't fit in the toaster well.


The bread goes on TOP of all the heavy stuff. You have to build the base first, and then pack the bag just right, then bread on top. Ugh! They don't train the way they used to. Actually, more often than not, I would put the bread on top of the eggs, and WARN them about it as well, so no surprise scrambled eggs!


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> But you put the girls you want to date in spam and wait until Friday to check if they've texted you.


I explained that I am not ready to yet to deal with another rejection from a girl who is dating material. Plus I rather deal with it at home instead of work so I won't be in a bad mood at work.

I just wasn't ready for a answer last night after just being rejected 4 days ago. My ego is bruised enough from all the rejections this year.

Last year was much better


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> ... was correct in the assessment of your age. What you are posting seems more like what my 14 year old son's friends would say, how they feel about their moms and girls in general. I really have a VERY hard time believing you are my husband's age. Even worse, my immature ex-brother-in-law, who is YOUNGER than you claim to be, is more mature. So, I don't buy thst you are mid-30s. Mid-teens is more likely... MAYBE early 20s.


^^ BINGO.^^

It is summer and kids are currently on summer break. Even if the OP'er is 60-something, I'm still singing "troll, troll, troll your boat gently down the stream."

However, I enjoy reading the discourse and insights of fellow TAM'ers. We can learn something from posts that are even questionable on TAM.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> I would rather the first text of the day be from someone who loves me, not just an acquaintance. Silly me.


Even when that person who loves you text stupid sh*t on a daily?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I guarantee you if I check the spam folder tomorrow after I call and she doesn't pick up, it will be multiple texts from my mother saying

Did get my text? Can you text your mother?


No guy wants to see the first text from his mother in the morning if he is having dating frustration


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Even when that person who loves you text stupid sh*t on a daily?


My sister does it all the time. I still don't throw her into spam. My mom used to text me some of the most off the wall, boring, ridiculous things. You know what? I'm glad I still have most of those, still. They remind me that at some point on any given day, I was on her mind. She thought about me, enough to send me a text about some "stupid sh*t" on her mind. What I wouldn't give to get a text like that from her now. Now, I get texts from my dad, almost every night, telling me how much he loves me, and hopes I sleep well. Appreciate your mother, kid. Even the "stupid sh*t"


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> I guarantee you if I check the spam folder tomorrow after I call and she doesn't pick up, it will be multiple texts from my mother saying
> 
> Did get my text? Can you text your mother?
> 
> ...


LMAO! Umm....WTF are you talking about? You're either completely inept at social graces/etiquette or you are indeed a troll. Jeez.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I explained that I am not ready to yet to deal with another rejection from a girl who is dating material. Plus I rather deal with it at home instead of work so I won't be in a bad mood at work.
> 
> I just wasn't ready for a answer last night after just being rejected 4 days ago. My ego is bruised enough from all the rejections this year.
> 
> Last year was much better


YOUR ego is bruised from the rejections??? Are you freaking KIDDING me? What about the poor girl a few months ago? You know, the one who EMBARRASSED you because she had the NERVE to show up with a CANE because she was in pain? OMG! The TRAVESTY! And, no, before you ask, I would not cancel a date if I was in pain. If I did, my husband and I would never have gone out, ever, after our car accident. Oh, yea, I can certainly empathize with that girl. And I don't know if it's good to know TAM isn't the only site you have trolled or not.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Personal said:


> Go on SMG15, please check and do tell.


You know even if she didn't send a text, she seems to sweet to reject someone. She would probably suggest we be friends.


Doesn't seem like the type who who would ignore someone


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

So can anyone analyze this statement by her at the end of the date


"So have you met anyone else off of the dating site?"


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> You know even if she didn't send a text, she seems to sweet to reject someone. She would probably suggest we be friends.
> 
> 
> *Doesn't seem like the type who who would ignore someone*


You, however, are a different story...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> YOUR ego is bruised from the rejections??? Are you freaking KIDDING me? What about the poor girl a few months ago? You know, the one who EMBARRASSED you because she had the NERVE to show up with a CANE because she was in pain? OMG! The TRAVESTY! And, no, before you ask, I would not cancel a date if I was in pain. If I did, my husband and I would never have gone out, ever, after our car accident. Oh, yea, I can certainly empathize with that girl. And I don't know if it's good to know TAM isn't the only site you have trolled or not.


Because I am already having issues with getting older and to see her standing there with a cane just made me feel very uncomfortable. I had never ever in my life go on a date with someone walking with a cane on a friday night in a busy area

Come on


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I was told you have to make a connection on a superficial level when dating


Which little munchkin told you this? 

In case you really are one of us (adult human) then no this is wrong. What happens if you meet someone you actually like/connect with and you are being a superficial you? Can you work out the answer or do you need some help?

Stupid advice, serious daft.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Holland said:


> Which little munchkin told you this?
> 
> In case you really are one of us (adult human) then no this is wrong. What happens if you meet someone you actually like/connect with and you are being a superficial you? Can you work out the answer or do you need some help?
> 
> Stupid advice, serious daft.


Well I guess why a lot of relationships don't last because it;s all based on lies and attraction


Understand what I am trying to explain you??


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Because I am already having issues with getting older and to see her standing there with a cane just made me feel very uncomfortable. I had never ever in my life go on a date with someone walking with a cane on a friday night in a busy area
> 
> Come on


I have needed a cane since I was 23, due to a hip fracture from a car accident. Thank God my husband wasn't a superficial @$$ when he was 18 and I needed a cane everywhere I went.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> I have needed a cane since I was 23, due to a hip fracture from a car accident. Thank God my husband wasn't a superficial @$$ when he was 18 and I needed a cane everywhere I went.


But it sounds like he knew ahead of time and that you didn't just surprised him with it


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Well I guess why a lot of relationships don't last because it;s all based on lies and attraction
> 
> 
> Understand what I am trying to explain you??


That your idea of dating and relationships is seriously f'd up? Yea, we understand what you're saying.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> But it sounds like he knew ahead of time and that you didn't just surprised him with it


The accident happened WHILE we were still in the dating phase. So, no, he had NO CLUE what was going to happen. I was honestly afraid that he would just walk away. Why? Because guys like YOU would have. You showed that in the post on LS. I was in a wheelchair for months. I went through intense physical therapy, used a walker, and eventually a cane. I had wounds that needed to be cleaned because while I was in traction, my leg slipped and one large spot on my calf broke down. He and my mother did the wound care when I went home. You have NO clue what that girl went through. You were attracted to her on the first date. She was having a good pain day then. I get that, too. I have them. But you don't get it. All you see is "Omg! She has a cane! I can't be seen with a woman who needs a cane!" It's ok, though. I get it. And she is much better off since you showed your true colors.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> My wife was one of three people who got hit by a car crossing a road while we were on a date early in our relationship. The car missed me by less than a fingers length, unfortunately however my wife wasn't as lucky.
> 
> That said, although she doesn't remember anything between seeing the car in the distance and a paramedic asking her questions in the ambulance she still has physical scars as a reminder.


I have days when headlights freak me out. I panic because they seem to be coming at me, though I know they are not.

I have a scar from the middle of my left buttock, down to the middle of the left side of my thigh. They had to open me up to repair my hip. I have a plate/chain in there now.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> The accident happened WHILE we were still in the dating phase. So, no, he had NO CLUE what was going to happen. I was honestly afraid that he would just walk away. Why? Because guys like YOU would have. You showed that in the post on LS. I was in a wheelchair for months. I went through intense physical therapy, used a walker, and eventually a cane. I had wounds that needed to be cleaned because while I was in traction, my leg slipped and one large spot on my calf broke down. He and my mother did the wound care when I went home. You have NO clue what that girl went through. You were attracted to her on the first date. She was having a good pain day then. I get that, too. I have them. But you don't get it. All you see is "Omg! She has a cane! I can't be seen with a woman who needs a cane!" It's ok, though. I get it. And she is much better off since you showed your true colors.



She could have cancelled if she was in that much pain. I mean I was flattered she went through all that to see me again but it wasn't necessary


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> She could have cancelled if she was in that much pain. I mean I was flattered she went through all that to see me again but it wasn't necessary


That's just it. Even with the pain, she WANTED to go on that date. She WANTED to see you. And all you saw was the cane.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> That's just it. Even with the pain, she WANTED to go on that date. She WANTED to see you. And all you saw was the cane.


If that was the first time ever in life I experience something like that why wouldn't I only see the cane?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If that was the first time ever in life I experience something like that why wouldn't I only see the cane?


I don't know? But you are, supposedly, mid-30s. So how could you not have come across a young person with a cane? Yet another reason I suspect you are much younger than you claim.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> I don't know? But you are, supposedly, mid-30s. So how could you not have come across a young person with a cane? Yet another reason I suspect you are much younger than you claim.


I said I never went on a date with a girl walking with a cane on a friday night in the summer time. yes it made thngs uncomfortable

sorry


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Please do the women of the world a big favor and stop dating until you grow up. Seriously.. your dating expectations and issues are ridiculous. You flagged her as spam and turned off your phone? You are the one who plays games. I can't even... you are really something.. and not in a good sort of way.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I said I never went on a date with a girl walking with a cane on a friday night in the summer time. yes it made thngs uncomfortable
> 
> sorry


And, as I said, she wanted to spend time with you. You thought well enough of her to ask her out a second time. And you were embarrassed, not concerned, but EMBARRASSED, to be with a girl you were attracted to. And the only reason was because of your superficiality. She said it was because of an accident, and likely temporary. It's ok, though. As I said, she's better off.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Nucking Futs said:


>


Just had to high-five for some SUPERNATURAL!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

SMG15 said:


> I guarantee you if I check the spam folder tomorrow after I call and she doesn't pick up, it will be multiple texts from my mother saying
> 
> Did get my text? Can you text your mother?
> 
> ...


Dude, you have a lot of baggage. Starting with an overbearing mother.

Are you in therapy for that?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

_*sigh*_

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> I was told you have to make a connection on a superficial level when dating


You are causing all this over wanting a superficial relationship? Please tell me you either made a mistake or don't know what superficial means because If we are all wasting our time so you can have a superficial relationship then I am forever done reading your posts. You aren't looking for deep and meaningful? Sad.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

turnera said:


> Dude, you have a lot of baggage. Starting with an overbearing mother.
> 
> Are you in therapy for that?


Idk, @turnera. I would question if my kid got my texts as well, if he never responded, never acknowledged. Then again, I wonder why she doesn't just walk down the hall to his room... or is it the basement? That's what I would do...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

turnera said:


> Dude, you have a lot of baggage. Starting with an overbearing mother.
> 
> Are you in therapy for that?




She just got like that since she became a senior. She didn't act like that when she was in her 40's


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Idk, @turnera. I would question if my kid got my texts as well, if he never responded, never acknowledged. Then again, I wonder why she doesn't just walk down the hall to his room... or is it the basement? That's what I would do...


I live on my own


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

SMG15 said:


> She just got like that since she became a senior. She didn't act like that when she was in her 40's


Senior or not, there is a healthy respectable distance between adult males and their mothers. You don't seem to have one.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

turnera said:


> Senior or not, there is a healthy respectable distance between adult males and their mothers. You don't seem to have one.


Seriously, turnera? You actually believe this? Smh

To clarify, I mean believe what this guy says, not what you are saying. There should be a respectable distance between adult children and their parents, regardless of gender. But I sincerely doubt it is as bad as this guy claims.


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I am about to call her now. If she doesn't pick up I will leave a message. Then I will check to see if she sent a text the night of our date which was wednesday

My prediction

1. I will call and get the voicemail

2. Check the spam messages and see only messages from my mom

3. Probably won't get a return call or text the rest of the weekend


Well here goes nothing


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Waiting, with bated breath*

Not really. Carry on.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Well I called and got the voicemail but I did leave a message

I checked the spam folder and she sent me 3 text messages when she arrived home on wednesday night

"home safe and sound"

"about to go to sleep"

"Thanks for a fun evening, good night"


Well looks like there is some interest there on her part



BTW: since arriving home from my date on wednesday my mom sent 3 text messages on Thursday and 3 today


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

So, 6 text messages from your mom in two days. That isn't many at all. If she was as bad as you make her sound, there would be a dozen each day, at minimum.

As for the girl... possibly some interest. Hope she doesn't have some sort of temporary ailment that shows at the next date. I would hate for her to think you are a good guy and the find out what you are really like on a second date. But, it's better on the second date than 20th.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> So, 6 text messages from your mom in two days. That isn't many at all. If she was as bad as you make her sound, there would be a dozen each day, at minimum.
> 
> As for the girl... possibly some interest. Hope she doesn't have some sort of temporary ailment that shows at the next date. I would hate for her to think you are a good guy and the find out what you are really like on a second date. But, it's better on the second date than 20th.



So why is it ok for women to be turned off and not men?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> So why is it ok for women to be turned off and not men?


LOL. It is fine for both genders. Problem is, your lack of empathy implies something completely different. 

Yes, I've read your threads. I feel like I'm reading a watered down version of Dexter and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> So why is it ok for women to be turned off and not men?


Never said anything of the sort. All I said was it was good she learned early on what you are really like... and hopefully, this girl learns early, too.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Never said anything of the sort. All I said was it was good she learned early on what you are really like... and hopefully, this girl learns early, too.


Look I;m not 58 and not ready go on a date with a woman with a cane


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Look I;m not 58 and not ready go on a date with a woman with a cane


You think only old ladies use canes? I just told you that I needed one when I was 23. That was 16 years ago. My husband was, at the time, 18, and a senior in HIGH SCHOOL. And yet, he wasn't afraid of dating a woman with a cane. Funny, with and without the cane, people actually think I am in my 20s instead of almost 40. It has nothing to do with your age, kid. But it has a lot to do with your maturity level. Do yourself a favor. Be honest. If you are not attracted to a woman, be honest about it. You want the women to be honest with you. Afford them the same courtesy. And spare me the "I'm not allowed to be attracted to someone or turned off" BS. You were attracted to her. Then she had a visible flaw. You are superficial. That's fine, if that is what you are looking for. But you said, yourself, that you are looking for a relationship. You won't get that when you are acting like this.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You blew it buddy, you had a nice date and then you left her hanging for three days. What's going to be your excuse for not replying to her text? Are you going to tell her the truth? You feared rejection and didn't want to deal with it during the week?

Any woman with a lick of sense will have her guard up at this point. Heck if she really enjoyed the date she may actually give you a second chance but you better change your approach ASAP because trust me on this, you and your actions will now be under her microscope.

Hey I have another question, you mentioned something about "after last year not wanting to face rejection again", what the heck happened last year?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Look I;m not 58 and not ready go on a date with a woman with a cane


That is so insulting on so many levels...

I felt kinda sorry for you, now, NOT!

She is already pissed and you blew it.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Cooper said:


> You blew it buddy, you had a nice date and then you left her hanging for three days. What's going to be your excuse for not replying to her text? Are you going to tell her the truth? You feared rejection and didn't want to deal with it during the week?
> 
> Any woman with a lick of sense will have her guard up at this point. Heck if she really enjoyed the date she may actually give you a second chance but you better change your approach ASAP because trust me on this, you and your actions will now be under her microscope.
> 
> Hey I have another question, you mentioned something about "after last year not wanting to face rejection again", what the heck happened last year?


Well I just left the message a hour ago so I am not ready to say I blew it yet. Plus I did leave a message saying I heard about a great mexican place to have dinner and we can discuss it more on the phone.


I said after LAST WEEK. I wasn't ready to face rejection so soon which is why she was on the spam list


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

T&T said:


> That is so insulting on so many levels...
> 
> I felt kinda sorry for you, now, NOT!




I have a choice of who I want to go out on a date with and right now I prefer to go out with a woman who doesn't use a cane


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I have a choice of who I want to go out on a date with and right now I prefer to go out with a woman who doesn't use a cane


You absolutely do. Best of luck. 

I prefer who have a brain.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

T&T said:


> You absolutely do. Best of luck.
> 
> I prefer who have a brain.




Stop posting


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Stop posting


Why? Because he makes sense? Because he values permanent over temporary? Because he wouldn't give a woman mixed signals while complaining about her giving HIM mixed signals? 

So what happened on LS? Did you get banned for trolling or did you just get bored asking the same things you ask here? 

Btw, I went back through this thread... her telling you her living arrangements means,nothing at this point. Well, nothing except maybe that she was gauging your reaction.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Why? Because he makes sense? Because he values permanent over temporary? Because he wouldn't give a woman mixed signals while complaining about her giving HIM mixed signals?
> 
> So what happened on LS? Did you get banned for trolling or did you just get bored asking the same things you ask here?
> 
> Btw, I went back through this thread... her telling you her living arrangements means,nothing at this point. Well, nothing except maybe that she was gauging your reaction.


Why wouldn't anyone share their living arranagements if they don't plan on seeing the person again?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Why wouldn't anyone share their living arranagements if they don't plan on seeing the person again?


Well, some could say it as a means to say "don't bother asking to come to my place because I live with my parents." Or... you could get one of those bad ones who SAY they live with their parents, but reality is that they are married with children. Guess you will know eventually.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, some could say it as a means to say "don't bother asking to come to my place because I live with my parents." Or... you could get one of those bad ones who SAY they live with their parents, but reality is that they are married with children. Guess you will know eventually.


Well I haven't received a text with the word FUN in it this whole year so I will see what happen.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Well I haven't received a text with the word FUN in it this whole year so I will see what happen.


Yes, you will.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Yes, you will.



She is defintely "American Express" material:grin2:


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm just glad she made it home safe, because if she hadn't, you sure weren't coming to her rescue.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Hopeful Cynic said:


> I'm just glad she made it home safe, because if she hadn't, you sure weren't coming to her rescue.


Why do the dating gods continue to play with my emotions. If I had not put her on the spam list she would have probably not texted me at all.


smh


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> She is defintely "American Express" material:grin2:


So what makes her worthy of your spending money?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Why do the dating gods continue to play with my emotions. If I had not put her on the spam list she would have probably not texted me at all.
> 
> 
> smh


The only one messing with your emotions is you. You choose how you treat people, no one else. It was your choice to put her in spam. It was your choice to wait until today. It is ALL on you, no one else.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> So what makes her worthy of your spending money?


Classy
Down to Earth
Likes Football
Attractive
Sense of Humor


Just hope i didn't blow it


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Classy
> Down to Earth
> Likes Football
> Attractive
> ...


Now, what do YOU bring to the table? What makes YOU worthy of her time, and posdibly, at some point, her money?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> The only one messing with your emotions is you. You choose how you treat people, no one else. It was your choice to put her in spam. It was your choice to wait until today. It is ALL on you, no one else.


The only thing I am not too crazy about is her going to bed before 11pm. She is early bird


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Now, what do YOU bring to the table? What makes YOU worthy of her time, and posdibly, at some point, her money?


Classy
Sense of Humor
Ambitious
Own Place in a safe neighborhood
Stable Job


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> The only thing I am not too crazy about is her going to bed before 11pm. She is early bird


People who work earlier in the day, or who have kids to get to school in the morning, tend to go to bed earlier. Not all single people like to party all night. I hate staying up past 11pm, but also hate getting up before 8am. But I get up at 5:45am during the school year to make sure my kids get up for school.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> People who work earlier in the day, or who have kids to get to school in the morning, tend to go to bed earlier. Not all single people like to party all night. I hate staying up past 11pm, but also hate getting up before 8am. But I get up at 5:45am during the school year to make sure my kids get up for school.




Not partying just up watching TV at 11:30pm and available for me to call


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Classy
> Sense of Humor
> Ambitious
> Own Place in a safe neighborhood
> Stable Job


Well, I can certainly say, based on your threads, that you are ambitious. I don't know the neighborhood where you live (and won't ask), nor do I know your profession, but I will assume, for the sake of argument, that you are being truthful about those things. Well, 3 out of 5 isn't bad, I guess. But I can only go by your posts.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Not partying just up watching TV at 11:30pm and available for me to call


Seriously? You call people just to talk at 11:30? If someone did that to me, they would get an earful for being inconsiderate. Unless it's an emergency, or AGREED on, I would find it inconsiderate. Even when I was in college, I got irritated if the phone rang after 10pm unless it was important or known beforehand.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, I can certainly say, based on your threads, that you are ambitious. I don't know the neighborhood where you live (and won't ask), nor do I know your profession, but I will assume, for the sake of argument, that you are being truthful about those things. Well, 3 out of 5 isn't bad, I guess. But I can only go by your posts.




Maybe I should have checked the text after 24 hours. Maybe 2 days was a little too long


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Maybe I should have checked the text after 24 hours. Maybe 2 days was a little too long


Even better... you should have waited until 11pm at the latest (since you said she is in bed by then) to shut your phone off. And you shouldn't have sent her texts to spam.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> Classy
> Sense of Humor
> Ambitious
> Own Place in a safe neighborhood
> Stable Job


Based on what you've shared here, I really have to wonder if you are using the same definition of classy as the rest of us.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hopeful Cynic said:


> Based on what you've shared here, I really have to wonder if you are using the same definition of classy as the rest of us.


Well, now that you mention it, he DID say she was classy, too. Maybe they ARE suited for each other, if he thinks they both are classy.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> Maybe I should have checked the text after 24 hours. Maybe 2 days was a little too long


Yeah, that's unfortunate.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

SMG15 said:


> Dating is rough for me because I am not good at being FAKE


You asked a girl to message you that she got home safe but refused to look at your phone anyway. I would call that FAKE. Next time, don't bother asking. It's not like you care anyway.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

breeze said:


> You asked a girl to message you that she got home safe but refused to look at your phone anyway. I would call that FAKE. Next time, don't bother asking. It's not like you care anyway.


Keep in mind I asked the other girl from last week to do the same and she didn't send sh*T. So I was thinking maybe she would do the same thing and didn't want to find out until the work week was over


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Stop posting


LOL, no problem at all...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Personal said:


> Newsflash!
> 
> Women are individual's, you would do well to appreciate that.



I'm not sure I know what you mean


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I'm not sure I know what you mean


BS. You know exactly what he means. Don't be so obtuse.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> Keep in mind I asked the other girl from last week to do the same and she didn't send sh*T. So I was thinking maybe she would do the same thing and *didn't want to find out until the work week was over*


What the hell, are you some special little delicate flower that can't handle something so inconsequential as a woman not texting you? Are you so weak that someone you've only met once has the power to ruin your day? 

You need to toughen up.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Nucking Futs said:


> What the hell, are you some special little delicate flower that can't handle something so inconsequential as a woman not texting you? Are you so weak that someone you've only met once has the power to ruin your day?
> 
> You need to toughen up.


I believe I explained I just had a rejection 4 days before that date so I didn't want to know if she was interested or not until the work week was over.

Now it's looking like i will go to work anyway on monday not knowing if she is interested since i have not heard from her since leaving a message last night.

I don't like taking stuff like that to work with me because the fact that I am attracted to so many women it puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> I believe I explained I just had a rejection 4 days before that date so I didn't want to know if she was interested or not until the work week was over.
> 
> Now it's looking like i will go to work anyway on monday not knowing if she is interested since i have not heard from her since leaving a message last night.
> 
> I don't like taking stuff like that to work with me because the fact that I am attracted to so many women it puts me in a bad mood.


Exactly what I'm talking about. You're telling me that this woman you've only met once has so much power over your mind that she can mess you up at work. That's weak.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Exactly what I'm talking about. You're telling me that this woman you've only met once has so much power over your mind that she can mess you up at work. That's weak.


Good grief! I wonder what he will be like if he actually ends up in a relationship. Or has kids. That sort of stuff doesn't wait for the weekends. Kid pukes at school, gotta pick him up. Argument with girlfriend (or wife, eventually, maybe) over whose family to spend Thanksgiving with. These things happen any time of the week. If you can't handle the potential rejection of a woman you don't even really know, because it will upset you at work, then there is NO WAY you can handle a relationship... and really, no way you can handle REAL LIFE.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Nucking Futs said:


> Exactly what I'm talking about. You're telling me that this woman you've only met once has so much power over your mind that she can mess you up at work. That's weak.


It's not just her it;s the whole year, I have not had a good year in regards to dating.

1 rejection in feb
2 in March
1 in April
1 in May
1 in July

So I am looking to eventually click with someone before the year is over. And I got this $1000 bed and been the only laying on it since March.

So it's not just about one girl it;s the whole year


BTW: it's not looking good right now that I left a message and no response or text yet. So maybe that text she sent that night wasn't about interest when she said she had a fun evening.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Stop. Over. Thinking. Seriously! As for the bed... the fact that you just stated it that way makes me think these women are picking up on something: you just want to get laid. And that might be why this last one informed you that she lives with her parents. From the first few posts you have made on this site, most of us ladies have picked up on your immaturity from the start. And now, you are lamenting being the only one laying in your $1000 bed? Seriously? Yea, I'm fairly certain these ladies you're dating have picked up on it. Good for them!


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Stop. Over. Thinking. Seriously! As for the bed... the fact that you just stated it that way makes me think these women are picking up on something: you just want to get laid. And that might be why this last one informed you that she lives with her parents. From the first few posts you have made on this site, most of us ladies have picked up on your immaturity from the start. And now, you are lamenting being the only one laying in your $1000 bed? Seriously? Yea, I'm fairly certain these ladies you're dating have picked up on it. Good for them!


No I was dating someone and it was hard to make out because all I had was a sofa bed. Then we stopped dating and I bought the $1000 bed and can;t get to the 2nd date for sh*t


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

SMG15 said:


> Keep in mind I asked the other girl from last week to do the same and she didn't send sh*T. So I was thinking maybe she would do the same thing and didn't want to find out until the work week was over


They are not the same person, so next time, if you are not going to have the courtesy to pay attention, don't ask her to send a text.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

breeze said:


> They are not the same person, so next time, if you are not going to have the courtesy to pay attention, don't ask her to send a text.



I;m starting to think it was a bullsh*T text because no one is going to be turned off because someone contacted them a day and a half later

Not like I contacted her 5 days later


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

SMG15 said:


> I;m starting to think it was a bullsh*T text because no one is going to be turned off because someone contacted them a day and a half later
> 
> Not like I contacted her 5 days later


Texting a guy that you arrived home safely, as he REQUESTED, is not a promise of a relationship.

Whether you date or don't date, she acted courteously and you didn't in that instance. That's what you can't seem to wrap your head around. What I'm saying is, don't pretend to give a crap about whether a girl arrives home safely or not when it's obvious by your actions that you don't.

Edited to add: and you are wrong about no one being turned off by that. If I bothered to send the text he requested, but he couldn't be bothered responding, then he doesn't really merit any further consideration.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I;m starting to think it was a bullsh*T text because no one is going to be turned off because someone contacted them a day and a half later
> 
> Not like I contacted her 5 days later


Uhhh... yeah they will. If you ask someone to let you know that she got home safely, and she does, then you don't even acknowledge until two days later, it most certainly WOULD be a turnoff. How do you NOT know this stuff? You are, supposedly, my age. And, you claim to have been dating at least a year. There is no way you cannot know that not acknowledging a request YOU MADE would be a turnoff. I call BS. You cannot be that clueless... unless you are really a child, trying to learn the dos and don'ts of dating before you start. More and more, that seems likely.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

August is going to be my month, 5 more days I can't wait


I am putting everything that happened to me in July behind me and going into August with a positive attitude.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Uhhh... yeah they will. If you ask someone to let you know that she got home safely, and she does, then you don't even acknowledge until two days later, it most certainly WOULD be a turnoff. How do you NOT know this stuff? You are, supposedly, my age. And, you claim to have been dating at least a year. There is no way you cannot know that not acknowledging a request YOU MADE would be a turnoff. I call BS. You cannot be that clueless... unless you are really a child, trying to learn the dos and don'ts of dating before you start. More and more, that seems likely.


Well she has until Monday to send a reply or she will have a NASTY TEXT on tuesday morning. Real Rap LOL

I;m Joking


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you ever been evaluated by a shrink?

If any of the vibe you throw off while posting transmits IRL, and I'm sure it does from your history. You are going to be single for a long time.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Have you ever been evaluated by a shrink?
> 
> If any of the vibe you throw off while posting transmits IRL, and I'm sure it does from your history. You are going to be single for a long time.


I need two types of therapist

1. Dating Therapist

2. Sports Therapist


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I need two types of therapist
> 
> 1. Dating Therapist
> 
> 2. Sports Therapist


Sports therapist who knows/cares.

Dating therapist no that's not what you need. Two possibilities here 1) you are a 15 yr old troll or 2) this is all true and you are seriously mentally ill.
Either way you need professional help for you MH issues not someone that can help with dating because you are not suitable to enter the dating world until you have your MH issues sorted.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Holland said:


> Sports therapist who knows/cares.
> 
> Dating therapist no that's not what you need. Two possibilities here 1) you are a 15 yr old troll or 2) this is all true and you are seriously mentally ill.
> Either way you need professional help for you MH issues not someone that can help with dating because you are not suitable to enter the dating world until you have your MH issues sorted.


1. Stop posting

2. Throw your computer in the trash

3. Cancel your internet service


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> 1. Stop posting
> 
> 2. Throw your computer in the trash
> 
> 3. Cancel your internet service


My teenager would say that sort of thing, not my husband. Says a lot about your maturity.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> 1. Stop posting
> 
> 2. Throw your computer in the trash
> 
> 3. Cancel your internet service


> yeah it ain't going to happen


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> My teenager would say that sort of thing, not my husband. Says a lot about your maturity.


If I don't get a 2nd date after a text with "lol" and "fun" in it I probably can't go on another 1st date until October


The only bright side of this rejection is I spent no money


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If I don't get a 2nd date after a text with "lol" and "fun" in it *I probably can't go on another 1st date until October*
> 
> 
> The only bright side of this rejection is I spent no money


Must suck to have 3 month periods. Maybe a trip to your Dr could help with that.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If I don't get a 2nd date after a text with "lol" and "fun" in it I probably can't go on another 1st date until October
> 
> 
> The only bright side of this rejection is I spent no money


So, let me get this straight... your dating life is dictated by how many "lol" and "fun" texts you get? What difference does it make? You don't read them in a reasonable time frame anyway. :scratchhead:


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> So, let me get this straight... your dating life is dictated by how many "lol" and "fun" texts you get? What difference does it make? You don't read them in a reasonable time frame anyway. :scratchhead:


I actually just started the spam thing last week. I had never did the spam thing before but only did it because my last rejection was so recent. But as I think about her personality I just don't see her being the type who would be turned off by no contact

She maybe one of the nicest females I met in a long time. Something else has to be going on


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I actually just started the spam thing last week. I had never did the spam thing before but only did it because my last rejection was so recent. But as I think about her personality I just don't see her being the type who would be turned off by no contact
> 
> She maybe one of the nicest females I met in a long time. Something else has to be going on


And what about nasty texts because you read mixed signals when there really are none? It isn't one thing. It's the whole package. And the package isn't mature enough to date.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> And what about nasty texts because you read mixed signals when there really are none? It isn't one thing. It's the whole package. And the package isn't mature enough to date.


I normally don't send nasty texts but that was the first time in life a woman asked me at the end of a date to walk with her for 11 blocks and didn't let me know when she got home

so I had no choice but to send something inappropriate


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Was this the same woman that asked you to walk 8 blocks?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Holland said:


> Was this the same woman that asked you to walk 8 blocks?


It was 11 blocks and no.

That date was last Thursday. This date was this past wednesday and walking was part of the date since starbucks was jammed packed at 9pm


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Personal said:


> Do you find counting difficult?


It was 8 that ended up being 11. When we got to the 8th block she wanted to go further which made me really think she was interested


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> It was 8 that ended up being 11. When we got to the 8th block she wanted to go further which made me really think she was interested


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> It was 8 that ended up being 11. When we got to the 8th block she wanted to go further which made me really think she was interested


If she really was interested she would have let you go to 11th base, I mean block. In fact she would have taken all her clothes off by the 4th block.

What was the weather like that night?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Holland said:


> If she really was interested she would have let you go to 11th base, I mean block. In fact she would have taken all her clothes off by the 4th block.
> 
> What was the weather like that night?


The weather had to be nice Mongo if we walked 11 blocks.

Do you think I will walk 11 blocks if it was

1. HUMID?

2. POURING DOWN RAINING?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> The weather had to be nice Mongo if we walked 11 blocks.
> 
> Do you think I will walk 11 blocks if it was
> 
> ...


OK I Googled Mongo but it is still unclear as to what it means. Is this an Americanism?

I have the time to Google today because it is cold and windy outside. I like the wind but not when it is mixed with the cold part.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

1ST dates are definitely hit or miss

Woman may just tell you what she wants you to hear to avoid confrontation. 

That's why they all should involve coffee or just a walk and talk because I would be pissed if I had spent money


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Personal said:


> 8/11 blocks isn't that far!
> 
> Perhaps you ought to get yourself a cane to help you manage the distance.


I know it's not far when you are on a date since you are strolling and not walking fast. But I still thought that was her indirect way of extending the date.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

TFF Personal 

sorry I almos*t* sno*r*ted c*o**l*es*l*aw out my nose


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

and seriously, I am eating coleslaw right now


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Holland said:


> and seriously, I am eating coleslaw right now


I;m surprised you can afford coleslaw


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Personal said:


> That's why I can't read his threads while eating or drinking anything.
> 
> P.S. He's started a new thread!!!!!????


OK in that case I will have a drink first and then go read it :grin2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I;m surprised you can afford coleslaw


Damn I've been caught in a lie. OK it is actually crunchy Asian salad from Aldi, from memory it is under $3 a pack. It is like coleslaw but with little crunchy noodle. I don't use the dressing that comes with it but put fresh squeezed lime or lemon on it. Yes it is an addiction yum yum.

Actually I don't know how I can afford it either this week. Totally bummed out with my share trading and grossed well under $1k which is less than half what I do most weeks sitting on my arse.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Personal said:


> I wonder if one can charm a date by visiting Aldi while looking for retro llamas?


Maybe SMG could, it would be worth a try. I never had any luck there but in my past dating days I found that going to Bunnings on a Sunday afternoon was the place to be.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Nucking Futs said:


>


In regards to the 8 blocks turning into 11 blocks....SMG15, was she walking quickly half a block ahead of you?

Probably trying to make her way to the police station.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> 8/11 blocks isn't that far!
> 
> Perhaps you ought to get yourself a cane to help you manage the distance.


I need a cane to walk 8 blocks. I need mine for just two blocks. Guess I must be old. When did 39 become old??


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> It was 8 that ended up being 11. When we got to the 8th block she wanted to go further which made me really think she was interested


You just now changed the story. All werk, you maintained it was 8 blocks. Now it is 11 blocks. You added 3 blocks to it. You are changing your story. Hard to remember the lies, I suppose. It's ok, mos*t* of the poste*r*s who do what y*o*u do have that prob*l*em *l*ol. But it's been fun. I'll give you that.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> 1ST dates are definitely hit or miss
> 
> Woman may just tell you what she wants you to hear to avoid confrontation.
> 
> That's why they all should involve coffee or just a walk and talk because I would be pissed if I had spent money


But, walking and talking makes you think she wants more. You said that, yourself.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

SMG15 said:


> It's not just her it;s the whole year, I have not had a good year in regards to dating.
> 
> 1 rejection in feb
> 2 in March
> ...


SMG, this is what I've been talking about. What's the common denominator in all those rejections?

YOU.

Something about YOU is not working with women. The best way to figure that out is to start going to a therapist, not because there's something wrong with you but because therapists are great about seeing all the minute details that are you and seeing what could be tweaked or addressed, that you may not be aware of. Like your self-defeating attitude, for one - BIG turnoff to women.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I;m surprised you can afford coleslaw


Holland.... when you posted on my thread about my bad date, you were right LOL

this guy / kid in a professional defeatist 

How about a runway model? No he knees look funny
How about a girl who likes sports and wears a ballcap? Too manly, too rugged
How about a girl with two PhDs? She wouldn't know anything about what I like....

Get the pattern?

I used to grab a drink and watch George Carlin or Bill Hicks at night for a good laugh. I now know I can come here instead....


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

turnera said:


> SMG, this is what I've been talking about. What's the common denominator in all those rejections?
> 
> YOU.
> 
> Something about YOU is not working with women. The best way to figure that out is to start going to a therapist, not because there's something wrong with you but because therapists are great about seeing all the minute details that are you and seeing what could be tweaked or addressed, that you may not be aware of. Like your self-defeating attitude, for one - BIG turnoff to women.



Aside from those rejections here were the ones that wasn't


May.....Two 2nd dates in may


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> Holland.... when you posted on my thread about my bad date, you were right LOL
> 
> this guy / kid in a professional defeatist
> 
> ...



Let's see who will be laughing in August Chucky lol


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I've already been laughing in July


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> May.....Two 2nd dates in may





SMG15 said:


> Let's see who will be laughing in August Chucky lol


Be careful, you're setting the bar pretty high.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I laugh many times a day... or try to. Good for my health.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> It's not just her it;s the whole year, I have not had a good year in regards to dating.
> 
> 1 rejection in feb
> 2 in March
> ...


This is normal dating. When I was online dating, I probably went on 50-60 first dates in a year, with maybe 10 second dates, and 2 short relationships. So most end up in rejection from one side or the other, or mutually. After the first couple, you don't even flinch anymore. Not sure why you're still taking any of this so personally. Unless you're not the age you say you are. 

I'm also wondering what's wrong with me to actually write on this thread again....


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> This is normal dating. When I was online dating, I probably went on 50-60 first dates in a year, with maybe 10 second dates, and 2 short relationships. So most end up in rejection from one side or the other, or mutually. After the first couple, you don't even flinch anymore. Not sure why you're still taking any of this so personally. Unless you're not the age you say you are.
> 
> I'm also wondering what's wrong with me to actually write on this thread again....


:rofl:


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> This is normal dating. When I was online dating, I probably went on 50-60 first dates in a year, with maybe 10 second dates, and 2 short relationships. So most end up in rejection from one side or the other, or mutually. After the first couple, you don't even flinch anymore. Not sure why you're still taking any of this so personally. Unless you're not the age you say you are.
> 
> I'm also wondering what's wrong with me to actually write on this thread again....


Since I come from the telephone dating world, when I don;t see her second time I always assume it's my looks


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

SARAHMCD said:


> I'm also wondering what's wrong with me to actually write on this thread again....



Too funny!!


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

coffee4me said:


> Too funny!!


Sarah want me to take her on a date


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> SARAHMCD said:
> 
> 
> > This is normal dating. When I was online dating, I probably went on 50-60 first dates in a year, with maybe 10 second dates, and 2 short relationships. So most end up in rejection from one side or the other, or mutually. After the first couple, you don't even flinch anymore. Not sure why you're still taking any of this so personally. Unless you're not the age you say you are.
> ...


What???? Please explain this better.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> coffee4me said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny!!
> ...


Take who on a date?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SARAHMCD said:


> What???? Please explain this better.


He thinks if a girl doesn't want to go on a second date, she must think he's ugly.

SMG, ugly isn't just a physical characteristic. Now, don't dwell on those others. Focus on the one coming up. Oh, and go to the store and buy LOTS of Ramen to get through til the... 8th, did you say?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Sarah want me to take her on a date


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Since I come from the telephone dating world, when I don;t see her second time I always assume it's my looks


phone sex services and / or call girls?


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
He thinks if a girl doesn't want to go on a second date, she must think he's ugly.

SMG, ugly isn't just a physical characteristic. [/QUOTE]

Again, everyone gets rejected no matter what they look like. It's not because you're "ugly", it's because you might not fit their type just as they might not fit yours. Can't take it personally. 
And agreed, ugly is not always physical. Especially for guys. I met a guy at a meetup group who was overweight and not my physical type at all. Never would have considered him on OLD. But got talking to him and he was just so interesting, confident and smart that I saw him in a whole new light.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Chuck71 said:


> SMG15 said:
> 
> 
> > Since I come from the telephone dating world, when I don;t see her second time I always assume it's my looks
> ...


This was exactly what I was thinking but didn't want to say. WTF is the telephone dating world?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> What???? Please explain this better.


The Telephone Dating service which was BIG TIME from 1996 to 2006 involved Voice ads only. So you exchanged numbers and then went on a real blind date. So if you didn't hear from the person again you knew it was your looks.

Online Dating killed Telephone dating around 2007


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> Take who on a date?


LOL


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> He thinks if a girl doesn't want to go on a second date, she must think he's ugly.
> 
> SMG, ugly isn't just a physical characteristic. Now, don't dwell on those others. Focus on the one coming up. Oh, and go to the store and buy LOTS of Ramen to get through til the... 8th, did you say?


The 7th. I just called the restaurant and found out they do take American Express so I should be fine


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> phone sex services and / or call girls?


No they were regular women who created voice ads.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> This was exactly what I was thinking but didn't want to say. WTF is the telephone dating world?


For you to ask that question you must be 27 or younger


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> SARAHMCD said:
> 
> 
> > What???? Please explain this better.
> ...


But weren't you only 10 then? 

And meeting irl and not moving to 2nd date doesn't mean it was your looks. Could have been no chemistry or the way you acted.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> SARAHMCD said:
> 
> 
> > This was exactly what I was thinking but didn't want to say. WTF is the telephone dating world?
> ...


No but thanks! I was in a ltr over most of those years. Started OLD in 2003.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> The 7th. I just called the restaurant and found out they do take American Express so I should be fine


Ok, still. Buy Ramen. Chicken flavor. And hot sauce. The taste good together. I was hesitant when a friend mentioned it a few months ago. But I tried it and was pleasantly surprised. Who knew?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> For you to ask that question you must be 27 or younger


Boy, I will be 40 in a few weeks and I had no clue about it. Odd... I dated the old fashioned way, then met my husband online in 1998, which was, apparently, in the middle of the telephone dating age. I had no intention of getting into an online relationship, it just happened. But never did the phone dating ad thing. That just sounds odd.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hold on, time out. You are mid 30s, you said. You would have barely even gotten into telephone dating if that was the case... if at all. You already said you started dating at the age of 24....If only a year, and it was the tail end of it, then you really DIDN'T come from telephone dating age. :scratchhead:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> 40! My wife has just turned 45 and she's already mentioned that she'll be 60 in 15 years.
> 
> I've never done phone or online dating. That said, an Irish woman who had never met me asked me out on a date once while talking to her on the phone.


Yep, 40 lol. My husband just turned 34 early this month. 

As to the Irish woman... you must have a nice voice. I have been told by some that I sound younger than I am lol. And I never tire of telling the story of going to the store with my sister one time when I was 18 and she was 16. She was offered a lottery ticket, no request for ID... they wanted to card me. :rofl:


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Boy, I will be 40 in a few weeks and I had no clue about it. Odd... I dated the old fashioned way, then met my husband online in 1998, which was, apparently, in the middle of the telephone dating age. I had no intention of getting into an online relationship, it just happened. But never did the phone dating ad thing. That just sounds odd.


I did the telephone thing once in 1997. I did the free magazine thing once in 1994.

I met my XW on AOL (yes that shows my age) in '97. I'm 43 and my XW turned 50.

I still think meeting the traditional way is best.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Ok, still. Buy Ramen. Chicken flavor. And hot sauce. The taste good together. I was hesitant when a friend mentioned it a few months ago. But I tried it and was pleasantly surprised. Who knew?


I don't like RAMEN it sits in my chest for hours lol


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> I did the telephone thing once in 1997. I did the free magazine thing once in 1994.
> 
> I met my XW on AOL (yes that shows my age) in '97. I'm 43 and my XW turned 50.
> 
> I still think meeting the traditional way is best.


Haha! My husband and I met on ICQ. Oddly enough, I thought he was a [email protected]$$, but still asked for his number lol.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Haha! My husband and I met on ICQ. Oddly enough, I thought he was a [email protected]$$, but still asked for his number lol.


Two years before I met my XW.... in 1995 I played pick-up baseball games with the 

neighborhood kids. One of the kids would later be my step son.

My XW lived across the street from the girl I was dating at the time.

She said her and her g/fs would always swoon over me LOL

When we met for the first time..... she knew exactly who I was. Classic.....


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> My wife thought I was full of myself, she still asked me out though.


LMAO! That is too funny! Well, you do the math... we met online in December 1998, in person February 1999, married May 2000, and he just turned 34. Yea, he was a young one. And talk about whirlwind!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> LMAO! That is too funny! Well, you do the math... we met online in December 1998, in person February 1999, married May 2000, and he just turned 34. Yea, he was a young one. And talk about whirlwind!


I bet he still had peachfuzz when you met. How old were you?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> I bet he still had peachfuzz when you met. How old were you?


23...


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> 23...


you cougar.... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

She text me today to ask can the date be moved up to wednesday or Friday since one of her friends is coming to down and she never gets to see her.


I guess I should be flattered she was willing to move the date up


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> The Telephone Dating service which was BIG TIME from 1996 to 2006 involved Voice ads only. So you exchanged numbers and then went on a real blind date. So if you didn't hear from the person again you knew it was your looks.
> 
> Online Dating killed Telephone dating around 2007


Maybe it is your looks, honestly. Didn't you say on the other forum you have bad teeth? That's totally a deal killer for me, sorry.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Maybe it is your looks, honestly. Didn't you say on the other forum you have bad teeth? That's totally a deal killer for me, sorry.


If that was true I would not be going on a 2nd date this friday with a hottie


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> If that was true I would not be going on a 2nd date this friday with a hottie


Maybe she liked your personality? It really doesn't matter if the OTHERS didn't like your looks (or the whole package). What matters is that THIS lady does. Like many others, there could be a spark of... something... and it just doesn't make sense, but you want to figure it out. As I said above, I thought my husband was a [email protected]$$ when we first started talking. But there was somethjng about him that made me want to talk to him more. He knows all about it and we laugh, together, about my initial impression. Just go, have fun, and DO NOT OVER THINK IT!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a female friend who over analyses her dates. Even when they become a couple.....

Fri / Sat they go out, Sun / Mon she will analyze EVERY minute detail (calls her trusted four, sadly I'm one 

of those four.... only guy), Tues she convinces herself he is jerking her around, Wed is depression day (literally),

Thurs he emails her about the weekend, she's ecstatic 

wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Chuck71 said:


> I have a female friend who over analyses her dates. Even when they become a couple.....
> 
> Fri / Sat they go out, Sun / Mon she will analyze EVERY minute detail (calls her trusted four, sadly I'm one
> 
> ...


That sounds exhausting....for her and her 4 friends.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> I have a female friend who over analyses her dates. Even when they become a couple.....
> 
> Fri / Sat they go out, Sun / Mon she will analyze EVERY minute detail (calls her trusted four, sadly I'm one
> 
> ...


Oh, no... we (collectively) are those 4 for SMG!


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SARAHMCD said:


> That sounds exhausting....for her and her 4 friends.


One of the 4 is my former IC / best female friend. 

This girl tells me more than she tells the other three.... being a guy, she knows I won't judge her

My best female friend is not the type to judge and when she learns about what I was told and she wasn't

it ticks her off / upsets her. The three of us worked at a burger joint after HS and always stayed in touch


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Oh, no... we (collectively) are those 4 for SMG!


If I had him in person for two weeks...... two outcomes

Better understanding of how to view / approach females

or I'd be in jail 

[


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Maybe she liked your personality? It really doesn't matter if the OTHERS didn't like your looks (or the whole package). What matters is that THIS lady does. Like many others, there could be a spark of... something... and it just doesn't make sense, but you want to figure it out. As I said above, I thought my husband was a [email protected]$$ when we first started talking. But there was somethjng about him that made me want to talk to him more. He knows all about it and we laugh, together, about my initial impression. Just go, have fun, and DO NOT OVER THINK IT!


At this point it doesn't even matter as long as she likes something. LOL


----------

